
Ask HN: Good forums to ask/talk about Delphi? - vram22
Checked the comp.lang.<i>delphi</i> ones, seem inactive - via faqs.org at least.
======
throwaway230184
For technical questions (problem solving) StackOverflow has a good number of
very active and knowledgable people. For opinions and more general talk, the
Google+ community is a good place:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/103113685381486591754](https://plus.google.com/communities/103113685381486591754)

~~~
vram22
Thanks! Useful.

------
vram22
That should be comp dot lang dot star delphi star, above, not delphi in
italics, sorry.

